# Musical



## erik.van.geit (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello, all,

Some are asking or wondering ...: so I'll write a little note in public.

There is not much time left for me to answer questions, because I am creating a musical.

It was ordered by a city near Brussels and will be performed several times in spring 2012. My job is: composing the music, leading the musical rehearsals and conducting the performances.

It is a joy to play with Excel, but letting flow the musical inspiration is giving me a fantastic feeling.

warm regards,
Erik


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 6, 2010)

Great news Erik. That sounds like something you will really enjoy throwing yourself into!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic news Erik, and best of luck!  I'm sure it will be a great success!


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 12, 2010)

I am sure ,Erik, many of us miss your ever friendly presence here as well as your knowledgeable and dedicated contributions .

All the best with your musical project


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks for your kind words, Peter, Jon and Jaafar

Basic ideas of 11 songs are ready, faster than I would have thought. About 5 to go. After that some variations to be made. Really enjoying it. I cried and laughed a lot, depending of the contents, when singing those songs.

Later I will forget all of it for about 2 weeks to refresh my mind and start everything over where needed. About December a first message for casting candidates will be launched.

About then I will start to make the orchestration. Cannot tell you what a dream this is! A lot of composers over here must be hoping to get such an order and out of nowhere this opportunity came to me. Unbelievable but so

```
var1 = 2
var2 = 2
MsgBox var1 = var2, vbExclamation, "WOW"
```


----------



## Smitty (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck and all the best Erik!

You are missed around here...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 15, 2010)

First public anouncement.
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/detail.aspx?articleid=N530S273

This is what I am allowed to share and what you can find in the article.
*Nalingi Yo*
*Sabena, the musical*

About a family working at the belgian air company, Sabena (1923-2001).
A story with hilaric and sad moments.
Dramatic but ending hopefully.

Casting will be in March-April 2011

For me the music (in progress) is beautiful, but you may have your own opinion 

warm regards,
Erik


----------



## MrKowz (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow - big grats, Erik!  Best of luck!


----------



## Fazza (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, Erik. Wishing you all the best. Regards, Fazza


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, all,

One year later ...

All notes are written, layout for hundreds of pages is ready, rehearsals started...

We were in some newspapers
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/detail.aspx?articleid=EP3HA1OG
and were broadcasted by some tv channels
http://www.ringtv.be/programmas/zina
click on the pic with "20 oktober 2012"
I'm at the piano.

More information on the website of Zaventem (location of Brussels Airport)
http://www.zaventem.be/gzaventem/faces/public/template.jsp?f=442&lang=nl

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## jeffreybrown (Nov 5, 2011)

Very impressive and great job Erik.

Best Wishes


----------



## fairwinds (Nov 5, 2011)

Fantastic! 
What I can hear in the clip sounds really good! 

Please let us know more detailes on when this is performed and how to get tickets e.t.c. I'm almost constantly traveling these days and you never know if it can be a possibility.

Good luck!!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your comments!

The information about tickets was in my previous message. I updated my website: you will find the link to more information and some parts.

Today part of a song was broadcasted on our national TV's (see links below) and the musical will be named in almost all newspapers tomorrow. I'll try to explain...

Remember the musical is about a family working at our national flight company SABENA which crashed on 7 november 2001 so exactly 10 years ago. About 200 former employees (stewards, pilots, ...) of Sabena went to the airport today to remember this. So almost the entire press was there. At that moment there was a flash mob with that song from the musical.

http://vtm.be/nieuws/binnenland/77005-veel-emoties-bij-ex-sabéniens
http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/mediatheek/programmas/journaal/2.18601/2.18602/1.1150015
these links will probably die quickly.

I would like to emphasis that this is not a commercial oriented musical, but organised by a city, that's why I think that writing all this (publicity) is allowed 

best regards,
Erik


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 8, 2011)

VIDEO of the FLASHMOB


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello,

This weekend we played twice.
Good commentaries in newspapers (didn't read them but they told me) and nice public applauding about each 5 minutes 

Almost sold out for the next 2 weekends.
If you want to be there, be quick.

kind regards,
very happy Erik


----------



## MrKowz (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations, Erik!  Wish I was in your area, so I could attend!  

Best wishes!


----------



## justme (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm glad all that hard work is paying off for you.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats Erik, on a project well done.....See, learn Excel, and the world is your oyster....


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, guys!
By the way: I'm still using Excel, but no time left to help here nowadays...


----------



## Michael M (Feb 9, 2012)

Erik
Anyone that can submit in excess of 17000 posts has probably... (paid their dues)..
Thank you !!!


----------

